# Power Wash Engine?



## Lanceth101 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ive heard a lot of mixed things about degreasing and blasting out the engine with a power washer because of some electrical components.. is it safe to get the battery and alternator wet?? How do you guys keep your engine compartment looking presentable?


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*Engine Wash*



Lanceth101 said:


> Ive heard a lot of mixed things about degreasing and blasting out the engine with a power washer because of some electrical components.. is it safe to get the battery and alternator wet?? How do you guys keep your engine compartment looking presentable?


:cool Most of the under hood electrical is "water resistant (not water proof)." Remove the Battery, Horn Relay, and the Air Cleaner, Then use a water resistant tape to hold down the plastic sheeting that you'll use to cover/wrap the Carb opening, Distributor (remove the Spark Plug Wires), Alternator, Voltage Regulator (or just remove it), PS Pump Cap, etc. *ALSO* (and this is really important) use plastic sheet (get it at Home Depot in the painting section) to mask off ALL your car's painted surfaces; fenders, Grill, hood, roof (cover the Windshield and side windows -- I cover EVERYTHING: the trunk, quarters, etc.), this really helps with clean up because, basically, you're moving the grease and gunk around, hopefully most will get moved onto the driveway, but a lot will end up exactly where you don't want it. Keep that Cr4p off the paint!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

OP.... I'd say don't unless your looking to create problems. 



Red1970GTO said:


> :cool Most of the under hood electrical is "water resistant (not water proof)." Remove the Battery, Horn Relay, and the Air Cleaner, Then use a water resistant tape to hold down the plastic sheeting that you'll use to *cover/wrap the Carb opening, Distributor *(remove the Spark Plug Wires), Alternator, Voltage Regulator (or just remove it), PS Pump Cap, etc.


You're posting in the 04~06 GTO section..... can you point out the carb opening and distributor?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

If its that dirty, then maybe get it done at a dealer like they do for used cars. 

You can spray it down with Simple Green, rinse it well and then use an air hose to dry it out especially around any electrical components, i.e. battery, plugs. Start up the car and let it run for about 5 minutes.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't use a power washer. I just use a garden hose. I take plastic shopping bags and cover the intake, battery and ecu and the spray degreaser and let it sit for a few and then rinse off with water. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Never a good idea to power wash an engine unless it is removed from the car and you're about to tear it down for overhaul. Gentle cleaning, yes, with care given to electrical and other components. Power washing? Never. Unless you like repairing electrical problems and fixing water damage.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There's no way I'd ever power wash an engine. I wash my engine bay with really no prep by just using soap and a bottle brush rinsed off by a garden hose. I don't do it on a hot engine. If there is grease and oil whatever is leaking should be fixed first as there shouldn't really be any of that to start with. Then an engine degreaser could be used. The car is meant to work with water entering the bay such as splashed in by a heavy rain storm on the road not powered in under 1,000 plus pounds of pressure.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> OP.... I'd say don't unless your looking to create problems.
> 
> 
> 
> You're posting in the 04~06 GTO section..... can you point out the carb opening and distributor?


:cool TY for pointing that out. You mean some people Don't have a REAL Muscle Car from the glory days???


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The "glory days" are usually defined by when one had youth.  Oh we have real muscle cars. Bob Lutz says it's a real muscle car and a real GTO. There's no arguing with one of the original GM guys.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Red1970GTO said:


> :cool TY for pointing that out. You mean some people Don't have a REAL Muscle Car from the glory days???


Ahhh the good ole glory days, actually weren't so glorious.... I lost 2 friends in 1970 when the 67 GTO vert they were racing in failed to maneuver safely through a bend in the road, causing it to plow into a 200 year old oak tree.... but, post the 1973 oil embargo, the real damage was done when heavy iron sold dirt cheap because nobody wanted them. 

Vintage muscle does very well at shows but they're trailer queens for the long haul. I prefer modern muscle that can go fast, stop even quicker and actually steer thru the twisties, all while getting 25 mpg on the highway at 80 mph.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

How about steam cleaning? They used to clean engines that way.... I would think it's still being done.....


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

68greengoat said:


> How about steam cleaning? They used to clean engines that way.... I would think it's still being done.....


IMHO.... that's a suggestion that goes from bad to worse. Electronics really don't mix well with pressurized heat and moisture. Key words, "they used to clean".... like before ECM's, BCM's, PCM's, electronic fuel injectors, electronic throttle bodies, anti-lock brake modules, etc.....


----------



## t2ae (Apr 25, 2013)

pressure washing is fine......what do you think dealers do??? i work at a dealer and pressure wash all my cars engines (06 gto,94 rx7,88 rx7) and never once had a problem. just use common sense and dont spray in intake and hard on the sprak plug wires,connectors etc...


----------



## lscha0s (Jan 3, 2014)

LOL Me washing My LS1..


----------

